# I need a shop vac hose for a DeWALT DW618 router



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

My DeWALT DW618 router came with a vac hose adapter and it looks like several different sizes of hoses would fit it. I have two hoses, and neither one fit it. The smallest one comes close, but not close enough, and it is still too far off to shim with tape. It measures 1 3/16" O.D, and about 1 1/16"+ I.D. The large one measure a tiny bit over 2 1/4" O.D. (not an exact 2 1/4") and 2" I.D.

The size of the adapter looks like 1 1/2" O.D. and maybe 1 3/8" I.D. There's also a space for a 1" O.D. and 7/8" I.D. 

This is new territory for me. Up until now the small hose has fit all other routers I had but I sold all those and only have three DeWALT routers now, and they all have the same adapter. Does anyone know what size fits this, or where to look besides Lowe's to buy one? I did see a step adapter there today but it is large and clunky looking. I'd much rather have a hose connect straight to the router adapter with no others in between.

Lastly, why aren't these hoses and adapters all some sort of standardized size? What a hassle it is simply trying to match up hoses. I have the same issue on my new table saw and router table. The large hose fits inside each tool's exhaust, but somewhat loosely. I might be able to tape shim it, but I sure do miss the hoses I have fitting snuggly in my tools that I sold.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Rockler selling this new small hose system!
Dust Right® Universal Small Port Hose Kit | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, I believe that will work. The ad actually shows a picture of the hose connected to a Porter Cable router extremely similar to my DeWALT, and it has the same exact dust port as mine does. Thank you.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> My DeWALT DW618 router came with a vac hose adapter and it looks like several different sizes of hoses would fit it. I have two hoses, and neither one fit it. The smallest one comes close, but not close enough, and it is still too far off to shim with tape. It measures 1 3/16" O.D, and about 1 1/16"+ I.D. The large one measure a tiny bit over 2 1/4" O.D. (not an exact 2 1/4") and 2" I.D.
> 
> The size of the adapter looks like 1 1/2" O.D. and maybe 1 3/8" I.D. There's also a space for a 1" O.D. and 7/8" I.D.
> 
> ...


I just bought this from Rockler. Suppossed to be "universal" Perhaps it will work?
Dust Right® Universal Small Port Hose Kit | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm hoping to see a review of the small port kit maybe that's you, Jim!. I looked at it in the store and thought it was brilliant. But I have a LOT of dust collection gizmos that don't exactly do as advertised and don't need any more hoses.

I love the idea of the connectors being slightly flexible and believe Rockler's claim that those two will fit everything. However, it looks like you need to pick one of the two connector sizes (1", 1.5") and stick with it because screwing into the hose doesn't look to be a quick change operation at all. What I want is a set of connectors that fit the various dust ports on my small electrics but slide onto a standard hose connector that goes to the vac. quick change uber alles.

@Duane, a saying in the software business is appropriate here - the great thing about standards is there are so many to choose from!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Try Lowe's or Ace Hardware. If it is available through Shop Vac, Lowe's can order it for you. Would part that be available at Shop Vac's website?


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Duane....I have this or one similar that I use constantly with my DW618...not sure of the sizes on my setup, be sure to check sizes b4 you buy...flexible, eze on/off to clear the router if plugged up, etc...

Mr. Nozzle Part#17 Vacuum Hose Adapter - Vacuum And Dust Collector Hoses - Amazon.com


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Hopefully, you have gotten an adapter for the dw618 DC port by now. I assume this is for the plunge base. It looks like a really good design as DC doesn't interfere with access to the collet or visibility of the work. Plus it looks really easy to use. Of course if it doesn't collect dust, it's kind of moot. Would love to hear how it's working for you.

I'm kind of slo-mo working towards replacing my ancient go-to hand held router with a new model and am torn between the bosch 1617 plunger and dw618. The bosch DC is an extra cost and I've heard people say it's not that effective plus it looks a bit unwieldy.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I noticed this a few weeks ago in a new Rockler catalog. 
Dust Right® Universal Small Port Hose Kit | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware

I'm sorely tempted as I have Bosch, Hitachi, GMC, Craftsman and other brands and it seems they all need different fittings. I have got the Bosch hose (vac005 IIRC) which is pretty good, not effortless by anymeans but pretty good. It fits my Bosch stuff great but no go on the GMC or deWalt.

If anyone has tried this system I would be interested in any feedback.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My choice is this simple adapter which has fit anything I have tried it with. This adapter comes with many Bosch tools or it can be ordered here: Bosch VAC024 Vacuum Hose Adapter - Vacuum And Dust Collector Hoses - Amazon.com


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The Bosch VAC005 hose has a 35mm end...1 3/8"

Might that do it instead of lots of clubby adapters...?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, the VAC005 hose ID is 35 mm. One end is 2-1/4" to fit most shop vacs and the other is like the VAC024 adapter.

This hose is the one I use most often.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, Mike...I have that as well and am able to use it in almost every tool I have. I saw from your picture that the adapter is the same end as what is on the VAC005...

The "clubby" comment was for the big box made-up stuff...not the one you use.

Your adapter is probably better for Duane as he is likely to be able to use his existing hoses...

You probably know this but it works om my Triton also...


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> Hopefully, you have gotten an adapter for the dw618 DC port by now. I assume this is for the plunge base. It looks like a really good design as DC doesn't interfere with access to the collet or visibility of the work. Plus it looks really easy to use. Of course if it doesn't collect dust, it's kind of moot. Would love to hear how it's working for you.
> 
> I'm kind of slo-mo working towards replacing my ancient go-to hand held router with a new model and am torn between the bosch 1617 plunger and dw618. The bosch DC is an extra cost and I've heard people say it's not that effective plus it looks a bit unwieldy.


No, sorry, I haven't bought one yet. But I can tell you this. The DeWALT DW618 plunge router does do a pretty good job of dust collection. I had my small shop vac hose on it right after I first got it, using a bunch of tape to hold it on, and did some test cutting, and it seemed to work very well. The one downfall to this router, though, is its dust collection, or lack thereof, on the fixed base. Heck, there's not even a chip shield! THAT is maddening that the company did such a thing. If it had this issue addressed then I would say it was the best router on the market because everything else seems flawless. 

Now for me, I plan to address this issue myself. First, I have discovered that the chip shield from the Bosch 1617 will actually fit the fixed base of the DeWALT DW618, with some modifications to cut down the height of it to the shorter opening size in the DW618 base. Width is perfect, and the plastic grips that hold it on seem to work well on the store display models. I can order one for about $5, pop it in and trace the needed cut line with a Sharpie marker, and then dremel tool the excess off. At least that way I won't eat a lot of wood shavings when using the fixed base freehand (or in the table either since my table is open beneath). I have also found an effective way to divert shavings while using it freehand is to simply rotate the router slightly and they get thrown another way. Using the plunge base for edge forming freehand would solve this but I'm just a weird one, I guess, cause I do like a fixed base for this better. Just my preference. 

As for fixed base dust collection, I plan to engineer something using the edge guide holes and shop vac attachments, or maybe make a custom sub base with vac attachments, or get fancy with it and make something more form fitting to the base itself using 4" ABS plumbing fittings, you know, because they're black and would match the router. If anyone wants to do up something using the edge guide holes, keep in mind that the wing screws needed to hold edge guide rods DO NOT come with the router. They must be ordered, which I have already done (I bought 10 of them, and springs for them also, so I have them for every base, as I now have several of these routers). 

All this may seem like a hassle, to have to order extra parts, adapt parts from other routers to fit, or just plain make up your own. To me it is worth it simply for the way this tool functions. Its balance is unlike any other router I have used. It is soooooo well thought out, not top heavy like some since it has a short stature, and seems to be top quality machined and built. Ease of depth adjustment is by far my favorite of any router made today. If they had only included dust collection and shields on the fixed base. Oh, if only! Well, maybe some LED's would have been nice too, but wait! My DW611 has those!


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Duane, 

Mike nailed it with that hose/adaptor in post #12. I have it hanging above my main bench which I do most plunge routing on with enough slack to provide mobility. It is routed to a dust deputy on a shop vac and collects 95%+ of chips on an ongoing project, 3+ years now.

I installed the fixed base under the router table, un-enclosed, vac on the fence and just deal with the chips falling below or off the table (most go out the fence port).

Very pleased w/the DW618 performance and vac system.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks, Duane and Ron. That's helpful. I really don't need the fixed base, wish they sold it in just a plunger config.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike said:


> Nick, the VAC005 hose ID is 35 mm. One end is 2-1/4" to fit most shop vacs and the other is like the VAC024 adapter.
> 
> This hose is the one I use most often.


Mike, I appreciate the post to let me know about this hose. Last night I used a metal ruler to eyeball measure the ID of my router's vac attachment (it is hard to do this way due to how it is made, calipers would be better but I don't own any yet). The best I could see, it appears to be close to 37mm. Then I noticed your post said the hose was 35 mm ID, so I hope that makes it closer to 37mm OD, which might make it a match. Also, rpludwig said he uses this hose on his DeWALT router so I know it should work. One question I have is, since the router has the vac attachment coming from the top instead of down low, and the hose is 2 1/4" in diameter, will this make the whole thing feel unweildy in use? The only thing I can compare it to are my current hoses, one is 1 1/4" and the other is 2 1/4", and the larger one is stiff enough that I think a hose that size would be hard to work with.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Mike, I appreciate the post to let me know about this hose. Last night I used a metal ruler to eyeball measure the ID of my router's vac attachment (it is hard to do this way due to how it is made, calipers would be better but I don't own any yet). The best I could see, it appears to be close to 37mm. Then I noticed your post said the hose was 35 mm ID, so I hope that makes it closer to 37mm OD, which might make it a match. Also, rpludwig said he uses this hose on his DeWALT router so I know it should work. One question I have is, since the router has the vac attachment coming from the top instead of down low, and the hose is 2 1/4" in diameter, will this make the whole thing feel unweildy in use? The only thing I can compare it to are my current hoses, one is 1 1/4" and the other is 2 1/4", and the larger one is stiff enough that I think a hose that size would be hard to work with.


Duane, not unwieldly at all from above...have it hanging from a ceiling truss over the bench 5' above with enough slack to reach the 6' bench end to end. Prefer it to a side mounted hose routed across or down off the bench (since you're not dragging the hose around with the router). Routed an ongoing project 6 hrs with it yesterday as usual, no snags, you don't even know the hose is there once used to it, at least in my application.

I'll be working out there tday, will take a pic of the setup and post for you...

Ron


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, the VAC005 hose has no memory so it is very flexible and easy to work with. At 5 meters(16.4? feet) in length it is surprisingly light weight. Festool uses a similar hose for their tools but the price is a good bit higher.(And it's green)

The VAC005 hose and the VAC024 adapter both work in the Triton TRA-001 routers dust port too.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Duane...here's some pics of the DW618, vac routed above setup...hose attachment is 1 1/2" ID, 1 3/4 OD...hope this helps some...

Ron


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Ron, that's a sweet setup. Draging a hose is a real PITA.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, be sure to read Ron's post about how he modified his sub base plate and got great results with his vacuum here:
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/33232-dw618-diy-sub-base-modification.html

Ron, Why didn't you show the finished product? Nice jigs...


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Mike...didn't want to derail the thread!....

Guys, what you see there is truly all Mike's jig & template innovation...I hadn't picked up a router till this ongoing project came up, and couldn't have done it without Mike's (and Harry's) guidance!

Mike glad to see your clock is still keeping time!

Duane...spent the last 2 days routing, all those chips going overhead to the dust deputy/shop vac. 5 gal of chips nothing in the bag, nothing on the floor. 

That said, you can see the cavities being routed on the bench, template over workpiece...since the subbase nearly covers the cavity, those chips have nowhere to go but up. YMMV depending on what & how you're routing.

Ron


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

jschaben said:


> ....................................I have got the Bosch hose (vac005 IIRC) which is pretty good, not effortless by anymeans but pretty good. It fits my Bosch stuff great but no go on the GMC or *deWalt*.


This comment threw me off and is why I did not recommend the VAC005 hose. And yes, it does fit the Festool OF1400 using the 35mm hose.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

rpludwig said:


> Duane...here's some pics of the DW618, vac routed above setup...hose attachment is 1 1/2" ID, 1 3/4 OD...hope this helps some...
> 
> Ron


Awesome!!! Is that simply the hose connected to the adapter that comes with the router only? I will most definitely want to do that set up. I have the overhead room to do it also, 10' ceilings.

I hit the like button, but honestly there should be a love button to press on some of these posts.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I have solved the problem. I decided to try one of those step adapters today, and cut it down so it isn't clunky, just so I could go ahead and use my routers with dust collection now, before I order a hose and wait for delivery. Who knows, maybe this was the intended design to start with on this item, to cut it to fit. All I know is it worked, and very well. Details below.

I bought a step adapter from Lowe's today for about $10.98 plus tax. It worked so well that I went back for a second one, and now I am planning to just get a couple more so all my Dewalt routers are outfitted with one of these, plus I will end up with some extra 2 1/4" vac ports for making other dust collection devices, such as an enclosure for my table router, or maybe something for my drill press.

This vac adapter is made of a flexible rubber, and easily trims with a utility knife. I cut the smallest segment off, and then, leaving segments two and three together, I separated them from the remaining larger end. This is all that's needed to adapt my smaller shop vac hose to my routers, and it's a good firm snug fit, but comes apart easily with a little twist when needed. Cutting the smallest segment off still left an opening that was too small in the narrow end of the piece I wanted, so I went up about 1/8" and trimmed away the part where they had overlapped, and that left me with the exact right sized opening to fit the adapter on the router.

This fits all my Dewalt routers, the DW618 plunge base, and the compact DW611 fixed and plunge bases, both. Absolutely perfect. And it did not end up clunky feeling at all as I had feared. 

Since I was left with two of the larger ends, I attached them back to back, with four 1/4-20 screws and nuts, 3/4" long, and a thin foam gasket between them that I made using a peel and stick foam pad, available in hobby stores, just to keep any air losses down. I put this on my sliding miter saw, since the plastic vac attachment it came with doesn't stay in place very well. I put a hose clamp on it to hold it on, and the larger shop vac hose I have here fits into this very well, and stays in place snuggly. 

I'm stoked. I have $25 in the things I bought today, and ended up with 3 vac adapters (miter saw, and two of my routers). I will get two more to finish off all my router bases so I don't have to pull them off and on as I switch between routers, and I will have enough left to make other things as well, using the larger ends that are left over.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Awesome!!! Is that simply the hose connected to the adapter that comes with the router only? I will most definitely want to do that set up. I have the overhead room to do it also, 10' ceilings.
> 
> I hit the like button, but honestly there should be a love button to press on some of these posts.


Duane, yes, connected to supplied DW adaptor...

looks like you solved your problem!

ahh, the valu of this forum cannot be overstated!


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Yes, I believe that will work. The ad actually shows a picture of the hose connected to a Porter Cable router extremely similar to my DeWALT, and it has the same exact dust port as mine does. Thank you.


Happy to be able to help!


----------

